# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Snawmarket is a scammer.

## Induce

cba anymore not even worth it

----------


## Tentomas

Remove this from our threads ....

----------


## Induce

> Remove this from our threads ....


Sorry, thought he was the author of the thread.

----------


## SnawMarket

Hello every one.
induce! FIRST , Snawmarket is wont scamming peoples. 
Where is the screenshot about what the game master says before i give you the card? I contact them after too, and i send you printscreen of this.
But you said , 'dont refound any money , just send normaly back' 
YOU WANT A FREE TCG LOOT CARD + 150$ and i bet you if i send you back you chargeback the other 150$ ;D
So you can stop this, no body belive you dude , and we cant refound the money.

----------


## SnawMarket

Also i forgot , i never ignore you jesus haha you are very funny i dont belive thats the best joke what i ever heard  :Big Grin:

----------


## Induce

cbacbacbabcacbacbacbabcacbacbacbabca

----------


## SnawMarket

> Gyazo - 368e7472cba66d4069135bac30fd3372.png
> 
> That was when i tried to enter the code.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/dAMZf35.png
> 
> that is a transcript with the GM I spoke to when I sent him the image of the card you sent me.
> 
> 
> ...


I still selling you GENIUS , and all code works , and i still make NORMAL peoples happy with cheap stuffs , stop it or ignore me , don't want notifactions from you. 
NO BODY CARE about you. 
as i said, you agree no money back. 3 BLIZZARD GAME MASTER CHECKED THE CODE and works before i give you. 
I'm done with you now. Cya

UI : You ignored me. not me ignored you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Induce

You're so braindead it's unreal.

You sold me something that doesn't work, made a fake screenshot and then didn't refund me or anything. So gz.

You're a scammer.

----------


## iwaxuss

Simply ask the gm on which acc it was redeemed and on which day .....

----------


## trendkilla254

We need screenshots of when it was redeemed from a gm.

----------


## thatwouldbestealing

Honestly, I can't believe you guys trust your money to scammers like this based on such flimsy communications and total lack of assurance. 

Both buyer and scammer are at fault here. I hope lessons are learned.

----------


## Induce

I'm speaking to a GM now to see when the code was redeemed.

I assumed it was safe to buy from him as I had already purchased gold that he delivered.

----------


## Induce

cbacbacbabcacbacbacbabcacbacbacbabca

----------


## Induce

cbacbacbabcacbacbacbabcacbacbacbabca

----------


## Induce

cbacbacbabcacbacbacbabcacbacbacbabca

----------


## Smitten

Just an FYI for the mods and other people:

SnawMarket cannot say that code is real.

ALL TCG codes are NUMBERS ONLY.

----------


## Induce

cbacbacbabcacbacbacbabcacbacbacbabca

----------


## SnawMarket

Nah Now its enough you SCAMMER LIER STUPID KID!

I SAID ITS FAKE WHAT YOU WROTE ME! 
DON'T LIE MORE YOU TARD!

imgur: the simple image sharer
[2015.01.10. 18:14:32] Ben: imgur: the simple image sharer
[2015.01.10. 18:14:35] Ben: pretty sure you sold me
[2015.01.10. 18:14:37] Ben: a fake code
[2015.01.10. 18:14:46] Ben: 100% sure infact
[2015.01.10. 18:16:18] Ben: still wanna deny it or no?
[11:59:54] Ben: so am i getting a refund or my money back or a new code
[11:59:54] Ben: whats happening
[12:01:00] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): Its fake. I have a conversation too with a gamae master. You can ignore me again.
[12:01:12] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): Sold ower 5000 key code and all works
[12:01:30] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): And you being rude when i try to help you and chargeback
[12:01:34] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): Im done with you
[12:01:35] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): Bb

REMEMBER? Take print screen for this too i don't have time for this!

----------


## Induce

cbacbacbabcacbacbacbabcacbacbacbabca

----------


## SnawMarket

I don't know the other 5000 people who boughted from us on www.facebook.com/snawmarket , or on our store the snawmarket.com , why don't have any problem?  :Frown:  Sold ower 90 game time codes in this month , never got any problem . 

You LIE , and make fake screenshoots , and you said '' DON'T REFOUND ME THE MONEY , JUST SEND BACK '' , if i send you back , with not refound , you still chargeback the other 150$ and you won 300$. Only idiots belive you , cuz its 6000 guy vs 1 .

If i bored , or have a few min, i come back there  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Induce

cbacbacbabcacbacbacbabcacbacbacbabca

----------


## Induce

cbabacbacbacbacbacbabacbacbacbacbacbabacbacbacbacba

----------


## Induce

cbacbacbabcabcbabcacbacba

----------


## SnawMarket

Yes we are using proxy ofc.
Paypal give us back the money , cuz our proof is Real! and GOT more than 5000 ORDERS and 0 DISPUTE!
So , as i said we're not scammed you, and when try to resolve the problem you chargeback. have a nice day see you never dude!

----------


## Induce

cbacbacbabcabcbabcacbacba

----------


## vito.gold

got scammed for 210k hopefully we shall sort this out

----------


## Zobz

Got scammed for 840k ... **** THIS IDIOT!

----------


## Explainer

Traded 410k gold to this guy, this is just retarded, and he is still here, up and ready to scamm more people...I hope that someone will respond quickly because he is using his reputation to scamm people. Only reason i have traded with him is because i saw so many feedbacks and verified/site donator. I hope that someone will ban him asap so he can stop scamming people.

----------


## Explainer

He is still up and running, last activity 5 hours ago...I see that reputation on ownedcore mean absolutely nothing! This guy should be restricted any access until he return money to us! Story about hacked accounts (both skype and OC) i will talk to my daughter before sleeping time! Is there any site admin reading posts, its just unreal to leave scammer with reputation 12+ hours after he was reported by minimum 3 users!

----------


## Horrid914

SNAW MARKET IS A SCAMMER. Please see my thread and don't do business with them anymore. I hope OwnedCore will respond to this. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...er-beware.html (Snaw market is a scammer beware)

----------


## Explainer

How hard can it be to ban scammer? You will let him use hes reputation and scamm more people or what?

----------


## Induce

Since he's been scamming others here's a repost of everything

I believe this guy to actually have been good.

I bought 100k gold off of him about a week ago and he delivered it instantly. Really good.

However, he offered to sell me a Specteral tiger loot code (from the orignal card) to me for $150. I thought, yeah, he's legit, so I'll do it. (even though it seemed too good to be true).
I paid the money, he then sent me a code that wasn't working. He said he'd fix it, he didn't.

Long story short, this guy scammed me and he knew he was doing it.

How I got scammed by SnawMarket - Imgur

This album contains screenshots of the whole skype converstaion.

It also includes a screenshot of the loot card. (Once I saw the image he sent me I knew it was a fake)
It also includes a screenshot of a ticket he made to a GM confirming it was a legit loot code. This is fake. I spoke to a GM and he told me that they can't do this. I have a screenshot of the chat I had with a GM on live chat.

He lied to me on numerous occasions. Called me rude names. Ignored me for 4 hours. 
Etc etc.


Incase you missed it. Here's the album.
How I got scammed by SnawMarket - Imgur

This album shows that it's him on skype. Extra scammed pictures - Imgur

This picture shows his location and IP
imgur: the simple image sharer

Here is a copy and paste of most of our skype chat.

[13:49:59] Ben: im back
[13:50:17] Ben: The code works in EU?
[13:50:23] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): only eu
[13:50:26] Ben: OK
[13:50:27] Ben: nice
[13:50:32] Ben: What's your paypal?
[13:50:35] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): need
[13:50:37] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): 30-40 min
[13:50:40] Ben: ok
[13:50:41] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): not problem,
[13:50:42] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): ?
[13:50:46] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): i finish other bussines
[13:50:46] Ben: thats fine
[13:50:48] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): kk
[13:51:00] Ben: I'll be back in 40mins then
[13:51:14] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): kk
[14:19:26] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): [email protected]
Send money as family or friends or we refound
[14:19:34] Ben: I can't send it as fam or friends
[14:19:36] Ben: so I send more
[14:19:40] Ben: than the amount
[14:19:53] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): we can't accept service mate
[14:19:59] Ben: Why not
[14:20:03] Ben: I send $160
[14:20:07] Ben: So then you get $150
[14:20:21] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): we can't mate
[14:20:25] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ):  :Frown: 
[14:20:28] Ben: I can't send as family or friends from Dubai
[14:20:37] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): than
[14:20:40] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): write to
[14:20:42] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): text
[14:20:48] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): messeage, item shipped everything works thanks
[14:20:55] Ben: I'm not gonna charge back
[14:20:59] Ben: I've already bought
[14:21:01] Ben: off you
[14:21:02] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): do this if you waant
[14:21:06] Ben: Yeah whatever
[14:21:09] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): we allready have a dispute
[14:21:22] Ben: Not a dispute from me though
[14:21:22] Ben: lol
[14:21:23] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): an idiot guy
[14:21:24] Ben: gimme a sec
[14:21:26] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): not from you
[14:21:27] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): bro
[14:21:30] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): from a gay
[14:21:31] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ):  :Big Grin: 
[14:22:16] Ben: Ok
[14:22:19] Ben: Gimme 1s
[14:22:20] Ben: gonna send
[14:22:39] Ben: And I'll write what you said
[14:23:34] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): kk
[14:23:39] Ben: Sent
[14:24:20] Ben: Wait
[14:24:22] Ben: 1sec
[14:24:24] Ben: didnt send xd
[14:24:31] Ben: Paypal charge
[14:24:37] Ben: 2.9% + $0.3
[14:24:44] Ben: so I'll send 157 to cover charges
[14:25:12] Ben: Is that OK?
[14:26:57] Ben: Ben, you have sent $157.00 USD to Szabó Magdolna.
[14:27:06] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): checking
[14:29:55] Ben: kk
[14:32:32] Ben: Is it ok?
[14:33:09] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): just a minits
[14:33:12] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): geting your stuff now
[14:33:15] Ben: ok nice
[14:40:13] Ben: Code is not valid?
[14:40:20] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): nah
[14:40:25] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): its
[14:40:32] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): not 10$
[14:40:35] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): wait
[14:40:41] Ben: Not $10
[14:40:42] Ben: What
[14:41:03] *** ***
[14:41:50] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): so don't be rude my friend
[14:42:16] Ben: Gyazo - 368e7472cba66d4069135bac30fd3372.png
[14:42:37] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): What is it?
[14:42:45] Ben: A screenshot
[14:42:54] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): na mate
[14:42:55] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): look
[14:42:57] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): i trust peoples
[14:43:03] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): i check
[14:43:04] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): again
[14:43:07] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): and call my suppiler
[14:43:12] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): but i talked with the gm
[14:43:18] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): all of the time i check codes before i sell
[14:43:21] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): but
[14:43:28] Ben: It's not working
[14:43:30] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): if you say its wrong, its wrong
[14:43:33] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): give me time
[14:43:36] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): and if its really wrong
[14:43:37] Ben: I'm typing in the code
[14:43:37] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): i fix it
[14:43:37] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): ok?
[14:43:57] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): btw, try this 1999 ASFEGH 94B4F KK1943 LCPD
[14:44:02] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): maybe you see something mistake
[14:45:16] Ben: I've typed it in correctly
[14:45:20] Ben: Multiple times
[14:45:22] Ben: It's not working
[14:45:22] Ben: lol
[14:46:32] Ben: So what now
[14:46:35] Ben: you refund me?
[14:46:39] Ben: Or send me a real code?
[14:46:40] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): waiting
[14:47:34] Ben: How long do I wait
[14:47:41] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): checking codes
[14:47:44] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): waiting live chat
[14:47:49] Ben: Ok.
You know
[14:53:32] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): We are not scamming
[14:53:36] Ben: Ok
[14:53:39] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Got ower 6k likes on facebook
[14:53:41] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): alot of feedbacks
[14:53:43] Ben: well I'm just saying the code is not working
[14:53:48] Ben: I'm not scamming either
[14:53:49] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): if you not lie, you really have a problem we FIX IT I PROMISE
[14:53:52] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): i trust peoples
[14:53:54] Ben: I'm not lying
[14:53:55] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): i like my customers
[14:53:57] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): just give me
[14:53:58] Ben: you can see the screenshot
[14:53:59] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): TIME
[14:54:03] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): its need time to fix this
[14:54:04] Ben: Gyazo - 368e7472cba66d4069135bac30fd3372.png
[14:54:07] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): oki?
[14:54:10] Ben: But how long
[14:54:14] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): 40 min the quaue
[14:54:17] Ben: Ok.
[14:54:22] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): and other things
[14:54:26] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): brb dude

Gyazo - 7f827aa28bf5a50d7cf5bb7405ceaa68.png (he sent me this as a file over skype)
[15:10:35] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): thats why you need to wait if this is really wrong
[15:10:35] Ben: It really is wrong
[15:10:51] Ben: Maybe
[15:10:54] Ben: its for US?
[15:10:55] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): i still contacting blizz
[15:10:58] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): no
[15:11:00] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): we only have eu codes
ok
[16:08:15] Ben: So
[16:08:16] Ben: Any luck
[16:09:54] Ben: What now?
[16:18:32] Ben: Im going out for an hour.
[16:18:37] Ben: If you can't fix it when I'm back
[16:18:41] Ben: I'll just take 500k gold
[16:18:47] Ben: the other package instead
[16:18:53] Ben: or send me $150 on paypal
[16:18:55] Ben: but don't refund it
[16:18:58] Ben: actually send it
[16:19:03] Ben: as a service or family and friends
[16:19:04] Ben: or whatever
[16:20:04] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): waiting for response
[16:20:05] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): still
[17:59:44] Ben: Ok
[17:59:45] Ben: Anything?
[18:02:49] Ben: You there mate?
[18:03:05] Ben: Sent you the money almost 4 hours ago now
[18:07:10] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Gm said its fine i show you proof
[18:07:14] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Let me work
[18:07:20] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): And no worries
[18:07:31] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): I allready try to fix if its really wrong
[18:07:33] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Take tines
[18:07:34] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): BRB
[18:11:21] Ben: Well can you send my money back
[18:11:26] Ben: or give the 500k gold package
[18:11:32] Ben: I don't mind which
[18:12:53] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): I cant, im only can check the code reallyti and if game master say something wrong i give you new
[18:13:00] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Brb now
[18:13:11] Ben: Well this seems like you're scamming me?
[18:13:15] Ben: Becaue I sent you the money
[18:13:24] Ben: and you could just be lying about the game master
[18:13:31] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Nah stop jokeing
[18:13:41] Ben: Well i paid 4 hours ago
[18:13:43] Ben: So you need to fix this
[18:13:46] Ben: ???
[18:13:47] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): I CAN SHOW PRINTSCREEN
[18:13:55] Ben: Well the game master is wrong
[18:13:57] Ben: it's not working
[18:13:58] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): I TALKED THEN 2x times
[18:14:04] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): THEY SAID ITS NOT WRONG
[18:14:10] Ben: well it's not working for me
[18:14:18] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): THATS THE REASON WHY NEED TINE
[18:17:05] Ben: Hmm. Ok.
[18:17:06] Ben: I trust you.
Ofc you can trust me for 100% sure with 7000 people positive feedback
[18:30:22] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ):  :Big Grin: 
[18:30:26] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): If i scam you
[18:30:35] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): You nevet come to me again
[18:30:38] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): 0 profit
[19:20:21] Ben: Yeah i know
[19:20:24] Ben: Any luck yet?
[20:09:11] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): I talked before , after with game masters , they said the code allready claimed, also i talk with my suppiler, he can't change codes, and i can't refound money. he contact blizzard too and check the code , everything need to work
[21:24:10] Ben: Ok
[21:24:15] Ben: So you cant refund the money
[21:24:19] Ben: and the code is claimed
[21:24:21] Ben: So what happens
[21:24:25] Ben: I get nothing
[21:24:29] Ben: I just gave you $150 for no reason
[21:25:14] Ben: So what do I get
[21:36:52] Ben: You need to refund the money, or you have to give me a new code
[21:41:39] Ben: I bought something that you can't provide so any decent business would either offer me a refund or credit to get something else from their store
[21:52:20] Ben: Hello?
[22:35:16] *** Call to Snaw Market ? ( Busy ), no answer. ***
am I really gonna have to open a dispute
[23:00:15] Ben: Because right now it seems like you're doing nothing.
[23:00:21] Ben: It's been 3 hours since you last spoke to me.
[23:00:28] Ben: And you have $150 of mine
[23:05:11] Ben: ???
???
[23:35:29] Ben: I need a refund.
[23:35:32] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): You got the code and masters give proof it 100 works
[23:35:35] Ben: It's been 9 hours since I sent you $150
[23:35:37] Ben: No
[23:35:41] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Not possible
[23:35:44] Ben: That was a fake screenshot
[23:35:54] Ben: I can't believe you scammed me
[23:35:57] Ben: For real
[23:36:08] Ben: You're gonna waste all the reputation you have
[23:36:09] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Fake with 7k feedback?
[23:36:09] Ben: for $150
[23:36:11] Ben: Yes
[23:36:18] Ben: You told me you would fix it
[23:36:20] Ben: and you've done nothing
[23:36:22] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Oki
[23:36:24] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Do it
[23:36:25] Ben: The code was not working
[23:36:26] Ben: ????
[23:36:31] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Bb scammer
[23:36:38] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): You ****ing idiot
I WONT HELP YOU AND DONT WASTE TIME
[23:37:11] Ben: You're not even speaking proper english
[23:37:13] Ben: I'm asking you for help
[23:37:15] Ben: and a time frame
[23:37:17] Ben: and you're telling me
[23:37:20] Ben: "i'll fix it"
[23:37:23] Ben: then go afk for 9 hours
[23:37:27] Ben: And you have my money?
[23:37:42] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Not afk
[23:37:53] Ben: So why have you been ingoring me?
[23:37:56] Ben: I've been asking questions
[23:38:00] Ben: and no reply?
[23:38:02] Ben: Can you fix this?
[23:38:05] Ben: Or give me credit?
[23:38:06] Ben: Or gold?
[23:38:08] Ben: Or refund?
[23:38:11] Ben: I need something
[23:38:12] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): When i ignore you?
[23:38:16] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): WHEN?
[23:38:17] Ben: I sent you $150 and have nothing
[23:38:41] Ben: I sent you messages at 21:24 and you replied at 23:35 aftre I messaged you on your website.
[23:38:42] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): I never ignore people
[23:38:59] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): You messeages to my mate
[23:39:04] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Im busy
[23:39:09] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): And said the code works
[23:39:12] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Cant refound
[23:39:16] Ben: The code DOESNT work
[23:39:17] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Never have problem
[23:39:19] Ben: So because you say it works
[23:39:22] Ben: it works?
[23:39:28] Ben: The code does not work
[23:39:34] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): You want 2 code
[23:39:39] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): For 150  :Big Grin: 
[23:39:41] Ben: I'll open a ticket and ask
[23:39:43] Ben: When the code
[23:39:44] Ben: was claimed
[23:39:46] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Game masters dont lir
[23:39:50] Ben: Yeah you're right
[23:39:51] Ben: they don't
[23:39:57] Ben: so let's see when the code was claimed
[23:40:25] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Its a fresh loot
[23:40:32] Ben: It's not
[23:40:34] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Only me get this
[23:40:35] Ben: You even said
[23:40:35] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Oki
[23:40:38] Ben: "it's an old card"
[23:40:38] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Sry
[23:40:40] Ben: Is it claimed
[23:40:42] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): I cant help you
[23:40:47] Ben: So refund my money
[23:40:49] Ben: You've scammed me.
[23:41:04] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): i said i cant refound money, i paid for this stuff what WORKS
[23:41:11] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): I Need to go now
[23:41:18] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Later re
[23:41:43] Ben: You scammed me
[23:41:46] Ben: and you cannot admit it
[23:41:47] Ben: Wow.
Nah thats bullshit you know
[23:42:51] Ben: It's not
[23:42:54] Ben: so why does the code not work
[23:42:56] Ben: Tell me?
[23:43:00] Ben: You asked me to send as gift
[23:43:05] Ben: because you knew it was a scam
[23:43:59] Ben: Now I have to go post on every ownedcore thread this whole conversation, report you to owned core. Write on your facebook and open a paypal dispute and chargeback on my credit card.
[23:44:05] Ben: Would it not just be easier to send me my $150
[23:44:25] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Do it mate
[23:44:53] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): All of my 6k + customer know how legit we are
[23:45:05] Ben: If you're legit
[23:45:10] Ben: Why did you not give me a working code?
[23:45:13] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): I just copy what the gm said
[23:45:19] Ben: The guy who bought the other mount
[23:45:21] Ben: did it work for him?
[23:45:27] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Look what you saif
[23:45:29] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Said
[23:45:34] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): And you want help from me
[23:45:39] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Jesus christ
[23:45:51] Ben: You don't answer me for 4 hours and you think it's ok?
[23:46:04] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Cuz im busy?
[23:46:07] Ben: I'm a customer who PAID you $150 and I got a faulty product and you're not helping me
[23:46:14] Ben: You should be busy FIXING my problem
[23:46:17] Ben: Or give me my money back
i paid for this stuff i cant give you money back i said if its really wrong you need to wait 4 hour not enough to change a key when blizzard says it works
[23:47:36] Ben: I've waited NINE hours
[23:47:51] Ben: SO blizzard will change it?
[23:47:55] Ben: How long do I need to wait
[23:47:56] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): You read our terms and conditions , we cant refound , our products 100% works
[23:47:57] Ben: I need infomation
[23:48:01] Ben: No it doesn't.
[23:48:08] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): You accepted
[23:48:11] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Paid
[23:48:18] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): 7 days ago
[23:48:20] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): :P
[23:48:27] Ben: I paid today
[23:48:29] Ben: Not 7 days ago
[23:48:36] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): For gold
[23:48:44] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): I checked you
[23:49:16] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): I go away now , my suppiler take this case
[23:49:18] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): He contact again blizz etc
[23:49:22] Ben: And where is your supplier
[23:49:25] Ben: and how do I speak to him
[23:49:28] Ben: and how long will it take
[23:49:30] Ben: I need infomation
[23:49:31] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): You cant
[23:49:44] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): No body know how long
[23:49:51] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Also dont being rude
[23:49:55] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): When i help you
[23:49:59] Ben: I'm not being rude
[23:50:02] Ben: You're being rude
[23:50:07] Ben: You called me a ****ing idiot
[23:50:11] Ben: Last time I checked that was rude
[23:50:12] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): What seller help you if GAME MASTER SAYS THE CODE WORKS?
[23:50:19] Ben: The game master didn't say that
[23:50:36] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): oki , if he talk with then
[23:50:39] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Call you on skype
[23:50:44] Ben: You lied and made a fake screenshot. It takes 2 minutes.
[23:50:48] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): And you can check
[23:50:49] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Skype stream
[23:50:52] Ben: I'll speak to a game master now.
[23:50:53] Ben: Yeah
[23:50:55] Ben: Call me on skype.
[23:51:07] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): I go away now
[23:51:10] Ben: No
[23:51:12] Ben: Call me on skype
[23:51:14] Ben: Prove it to me
[23:51:17] Ben: You said you would?
[23:51:21] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): 40 min quaue
[23:51:38] Ben: THe queue is not that long
[23:51:47] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Okay genius
[23:51:49] Ben: AVG wait time
[23:51:51] Ben: 1 minute
[23:51:53] Ben: I'm online right now.
[23:52:00] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): See you later
[23:52:05] Ben: You scammed me.
[23:52:06] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): My suppiler write you
[23:52:07] Ben: Atleast admit it.
[23:52:09] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): What happand
[23:52:23] Ben: You're not even speaking English.
[23:52:31] Ben: I have enough info here to win a dispute.
[23:52:33] Ben: So good luck.
[23:52:41] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Oki
[23:52:45] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Open a dispute than
[23:52:57] Snaw Market ? ( Busy ): Better than this



Here are a few screenshots I took:

Gyazo - a46411a7960a63bb1bd0cb607f641b50.png
Gyazo - 368e7472cba66d4069135bac30fd3372.png
Gyazo - 101ea850e57530d847bcb19b8e28bbf7.png
Gyazo - 5b11d5b6c2010307b87122290ccfa57c.png
Gyazo - e3b852998b72600f4c7bd891be9fd6e9.png
Gyazo - a32de2cd77ff2849f2da026f96c6a4e3.png


How I got scammed by SnawMarket - Imgur
imgur: the simple image sharer
Extra scammed pictures - Imgur

https://i.imgur.com/LDf5n2u.png

That's a screenshot confirming payment on paypal.

I've opened a dispute. Just have to wait 30 days to get my money back.








In the end paypal didn't give me my $150 back because they can't prove I didn't get the order which is a ****ing stupid argument. They can't prove I got the order either. Anyways.

----------


## Induce

Hei
[20/01/2015 19:36:49] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): How are you today? :Smile: 
[20/01/2015 19:36:56] Ben: good thanks, you?
[20/01/2015 19:37:12] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): My suppiler, said he can't take the responsability , and he think its 100% works.
[20/01/2015 19:37:14] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): I'm tried
[20/01/2015 19:37:21 | Edited 19:37:32] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): I talked with him 2 hours ago
[20/01/2015 19:38:42] Ben: oh well $150 rip
[20/01/2015 19:39:23] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): 130$ there, if i buy it to my self
[20/01/2015 19:39:28] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): but
[20/01/2015 19:39:32] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): i never give up
[20/01/2015 19:39:32] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): so
[20/01/2015 19:39:36] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): still have a small chance
[20/01/2015 19:39:43] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): the problem is , i don't have much time
[20/01/2015 19:39:53] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): got other job atm
[20/01/2015 19:40:10] Snaw Market ж ( Busy ): and i need to learn two language


This was what he said about my money

----------


## Induce

I initially deleted all my posts in an attempt to get my money back, but that didn't happen. This guy is a scammer and hasn't been banned after what, 2 months?

Makes me wonder alot about the moderators of this site.

----------


## Induce

I've got his IP, so if he wants to start returning money and gold he can send us all messages.

88.132.36.141


that's his current ip if anyone is interested

snawmarket is his skype so you can keep resolving it

a cheap booter costs about $3 for a month and has about 5gb/s of power

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Sz...00c4290c1e11d0

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Mi...00c4290c1e11b0

either of those are his location

----------


## Induce

Sent to:	
Szabó Magdolna (The recipient of this payment is Non-U.S. - Verified)
Email:	
[email protected]
Amount sent:	
-$157.00 USD (equals -597.96 AED)
Fee amount:	
$0.00 USD
Net amount:	
-$157.00 USD

Conversion from:	
-597.96 AED
Conversion to:	
$157.00 USD
Exchange rate:	
1 U.A.E Dirham = 0.2625 U.S. Dollars

Date:	
Jan 7, 2015
Time:	
14:26:52 GMT+04:00
Status:	
Completed

Subject:	
Spectral Tiger
Note:	
item shipped everything works thanks
Funding Type:	
Credit Card
Funding Source:	
597.96 AED - Visa Card


that's his real name and email etc

----------


## Induce

He's still not banned

lol what are the mods of this forum doing

----------

